# What are thee Benedick Arnold of classical music whom got boot out of there country?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This one got to be funny, classical composers, who were verboten in there country and kick out as a Traitor to whatever, the country value takes side for rivals empire?

I want to know this make me laugh if it happened in thee past?

:lol:


----------

